# This is why we prep



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Today, the death toll has reached 90 (my guess is the final number will be in the hundreds) People screaming for food, water, fuel. I have not heard it yet but I'm sure that people are running or have run out of critical medication. People waiting in line for 5 hours to get 5 gallons of gas in their car. Dumpster diving for any little piece of rotten food. Fist fights, gun fights (even the tightest gun laws in the country have not stopped it, sorry liberals). Bloomberg has instituted a localize laws to limit personal cars. The power companies are still saying it will be another 10 days before power is restored.

The trucking companies are reporting that they have hundreds trucks with fuel and food outside the damage area that can not get in because of the jammed roads and flooding.

All this after *3 days*!!! What will it be like in another 3 days?

To any one that thinks that SHTF is myth and will never happen open your eyes.

This is a very localized emergency. If this was a national emergency, there would be no way for a resupply to reach anyone and would lead to even 100 times worse situations.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The sad thing is that this lesson has been taught many many times over the last several years, both here and abroad. And yet people are still unwilling to prepare or take any personal responsibility for themselves. It reminds me of the adage about touching the burner to learn that it is hot. The _average_ person will touch a red hot burner and learn a valuable lesson, an _intelligent_ person will watch someone else burn their hand and learn the same lesson without the pain or the scar. Of course there are those people who will just touch it over and over and still never get it.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I just watched a news video of folks dumpster diving in NY and yesterday the people waiting in line for hours for a few gallons of gas. I feel for any folks who prepared n perhaps their home blew away regardless...that really is a bummer..but that is not the majority. Most of these people knew this storm was comming and still....:factor10: stupid...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

And I realize there may have been folks who didn't have a mean of transportation to leave....but start walking! When they started saying last week it's gonna be bad and stores started shutting down and you saw people leaving, why didn't you get the hell out too?

It's bad. Plenty plenty of time to move or leave. It's not like some unplanned mishap just happened. 

If it gets worse how will people get in there to get the power back on if they will be shot!

And NJ turned away a crew from my state because they weren't union....well we really know where hearts are there. That says a lot for the morals of this filthy country.

I'm sick of people, I'm sick of this whole rat race, I'm sick of heads in the sand, I'm just sick.....

Off to can some turnip greens and prep. Nothing I can do.....but pray that some people get their heads out of their asses.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

DJgang said:


> And NJ turned away a crew from my state because they weren't union....well we really know where hearts are there. That says a lot for the morals of this filthy country.
> 
> I


Hey DJ. The crews were from your area Huntsville


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> Hey DJ. The crews were from your area Huntsville


Yup! Sad. Think about the loss of money, time, travel, etc for them to be turned away. Who turns away help???? I tell ya who ..... :ignore:


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the main reasons I decided to prep was being stuck without power for 2 weeks + for two years in a row due to ice storms. Stuff like this happens all the time, but people still want to wait til the last minute to do anything IF they do anything at all.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

The truth here is that people will always depend on the goobernut to "help" them. You can tell them a month ahead of time that a sunami coming with 100' waves, and still they will not leave their games and texting etc. As far as the union workers turning away the help from other areas, that says what needs to happen to our goobernut. 

Will be interesting to see what happens when our help arrives today and tomorrow from Arizona. Bet they will be turned back also. Letem suffer then and maybe they will vote a lot of the loonies out next time around. Bloomberg has gennies and lots of other need supplies, but instead of sending it to the people to help out, he decided to send it instead to the marathan race. Can you imagine those idiots out there voting him in again ?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Announcing the most moronic person in the world, the woman running the NY marathon this weekend. She won't cancel the run! She will require 100's of police along the route of the race. These police have more important things to do then stand around. She has 2 large generators at the finish with tents and port-a-potties. Emergency workers have been requesting these generators for hospitals. Mayor Bloomberg is backing up the woman, his only comments are that it will help NY recover from flooding. So Bloomberg gets the second stupidest person in the world award. 

Its obvious that some humans have a DNA string in them that allows them to be completely brain dead. Maybe these are the people designated to be apart of the death toll.

All the others think for them self's and prepare.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Announcing the most moronic person in the world, the woman running the NY marathon this weekend. She won't cancel the run! She will require 100's of police along the route of the race. These police have more important things to do then stand around. She has 2 large generators at the finish with tents and port-a-potties. Emergency workers have been requesting these generators for hospitals. Mayor Bloomberg is backing up the woman, his only comments are that it will help NY recover from flooding. So Bloomberg gets the second stupidest person in the world award.


Reasons No. 1,347,920 and 1,347,921 why I don't live in New York.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

valannb22 said:


> One of the main reasons I decided to prep was being stuck without power for 2 weeks + for two years in a row due to ice storms. Stuff like this happens all the time, but people still want to wait til the last minute to do anything IF they do anything at all.


me too girl! Every single year we lose power anywhere from two days to two weeks, never know because our area gets freezing rain, ice hangs on everything, weights it down, trees snap and power lines break. nasty stuff! Then having kids and us just living in one bedroom with kerosene heater....not good enough for me so we finally got a wood stove ( saving saving saving) and it's slowly started building....now it's what if fuel gets so high? What if this what if that?

You know, some people have NEVER been without power?? They are the ones that I think we are seeing with their heads up their.....


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

new York city should really consider seceding from the USA, they are another breed up there..... Hope I don't offend, but that place is crazy!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

DJgang said:


> And NJ turned away a crew from my state because they weren't union....well we really know where hearts are there. That says a lot for the morals of this filthy country.
> 
> .


Ya know and after reading that I could care less if NJ EVER gets electricity again EVER. They wanta be Dark Age idiots then send em back to the dark ages. I hope none of the union groups rushed over to fill in. Matter of fact hope nobody didn and nobody will.  This kind of stupidity just Pisses me off!!!!!!!! And don't even get me started on the unions anyway.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Even I'm not offended! Watching the news of all the folks complaining about the Government not being there immediately...of course I'm sympathetic with their plight but buck up for crying out loud and do something for yourselves! They knew the potential danger of this storm days before it hit.. Fill up your cars and pantry then!


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I being down here in the sw, find it hard to believe that the idiots up there cannot think for them selves. But it sure is obvious as time goes on that it does seem to be the case. Maybe we should fence off nyc and nj and let them call the local goobernut to ask them if it is ok to the bathroom. I almost think it is too late for them. They don't seem to be able to use thier brains any longer.


----------



## mrsliberty (Nov 9, 2010)

I live in Hurricane Land. After Ivan hit and no power for a month, then Dennis. By the time the next storm knocked out power, I was so ready.

After the dollare devauled, I thought about being prepared in a different way. That's when I found this site "The Source of All Knowledge" for preparing!! Thank You!
PS I don't know if I posted this correctly, new at this reply thing. I have mostly been an observer.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My mother who is 81 and lives in Florida is always ready. Has a generator that is serviced each year, has her car topped off during hurricane season and has 6-8 weeks of groceries on hand at all times. 

folks she lives off ss and16$ a month fs. so if she can do so can anyone else. IMHO....

I do not feel sorry for those who will not help themselves. guess the cigarettes and beer aisle got in the way of the grocery aisle.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Its always the same story. Hurricane coming, play more games. Text everyone that you ssw so and so today. Prepare, why ? Do we need to ? Letem suffer , maybe at some point in their lives, they will wake up and prepare. Probably not, but maybe a few anyway. There is an island volcano over by Africa I believe, that is about due to slip at least half of it into the Atlantic. The scientist say that when it does, the tidal wave (sunami) could be around 100 feet or more by the time it hits the entire east coast. Wonder what they will do then ? Will they heed the warnings or just ignore them like this time?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Tweto said:


> Announcing the most moronic person in the world, the woman running the NY marathon this weekend. She won't cancel the run! She will require 100's of police along the route of the race. These police have more important things to do then stand around. She has 2 large generators at the finish with tents and port-a-potties. Emergency workers have been requesting these generators for hospitals. Mayor Bloomberg is backing up the woman, his only comments are that it will help NY recover from flooding. So Bloomberg gets the second stupidest person in the world award.


I know someone actually running in it, I told her to enjoy the hepatitis when she catches it from the backed up sewage laying everywhere.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

When we lived in Florida, I had co-workers who were without power for 3-4 weeks after a hurricane, and I do not recall hearing them blasting the power company or the city (of course, they were city employees, but still...) for the length of time it took to repair the transformers and the lines.

And they never ever claimed unfair treatment because one neighborhood might have come on before theirs. They also didn't hold it against me and my neighbors because our electricity was only out for an hour. It was just nature. They shrugged their shoulders, filled up the freezers with ice...then held ginormous cook outs when the ice ran out. Canning wasn't on my horizon yet at that time, I thought my packets of crackers and cans of tuna, bottles of water and flashlights and batteries was as prepared as I would need to be. My, how things have changed!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I am not surprised how people in larger populated areas, for the most part, do not think ahead more than a few days worth at a time. I do think most people who live within a large population have been conditioned to e completely dependent on their local government and think there is an unending supply off eveything they will need at their disposal. I have even seen this mentallity from my Chicago raised husband (grew up right in town). 

I grew up in a small town, large family, farming family background and my mother would can all fruit and berries that came her way, had us picking wild berries for jam and eating, and would freeze anything else. My dad did not hunt, he was a baker, but he fished and our freezer was stocked with salmon, steelhead and trout. My mother always bought in bulk, so she always had staples around.

This was a taught behavior, but nowdays people do not think ahead and at best might have three days worth of food in their homes, this has been witnessed by me with even my own siblings families (I am ashamed...., they know better). So if some of my country raised siblings have gotten into that mode, then you can be assured someone across the river from NY city would be (again, not 100%, I know).

At least this has not topped the human tragedy brought on by ignorance that we all witnessed in Katrina...Oh that was just unprecedented, simply horrifying how so many could ignore danger coming and then be caught up in such a preventable human induced suffering.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Man you guys are way over projecting on someone's mindset. The people aren't dependent on goverment, they're just not use to the concept of the status quo being disrupted. They're not use to the idea of not being able to run to the grocery store, gas station or flip a light switch and have it not work. That's a private grocery, private gas station, or their power from a utility. 

The same as new Orleans in Katrine, the midwest in tornado season, and Florida in large swatches when a disaster hits. Some people will never prepare after living through a disaster and if they do they prepare for the wrong one. Remember we're hearing about NYC (which btw is a castle doctrine state), which lived through the worst terrorist attack ever. How would prepping for that or the previous car bombs help for this?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

bahramthered said:


> The same as new Orleans in Katrine, the midwest in tornado season, and Florida in large swatches when a disaster hits. Some people will never prepare after living through a disaster and if they do they prepare for the wrong one. Remember we're hearing about NYC (which btw is a castle doctrine state), which lived through the worst terrorist attack ever. How would prepping for that or the previous car bombs help for this?


I think it is more of a mind set... I have been traveling for business and pleasure two times and been in areas expecting hurricanes - one was a cat 1, and the other was a 2. The cat 1, was Biloxi, and we just stayed in the casino and kept playing cards... It wasn't that bad actually - very light damage and we were able to drive out 2 days later. The other was on a business trip to Miami and was the cat 2, I got stuck - I rented a car and drove out while it was starting, drove straight through to Atlanta... That was more scary cause the car was being pushed by the winds... In both cases this was years ago, now I consider myself lucky and would never go into an area that was expecting disaster.

What is really interesting is for all of September, FEMA was spouting about being prepared, yet no one seemed to listen...

Now as a business man, I am wondering how a prep store would do in NJ and NY after the damage is repaired would do?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

invision said:


> Now as a business man, I am wondering how a prep store would do in NJ and NY after the damage is repaired would do?


I was thinking just the opposite. While Maryland did have large power outages, etc we were really "lucky" and spared. I will be keeping an eye on Craig's List for folks looking to unload their unused generators.

**On a side note I called the store to see when they were supposed to get more generators in (to replace my malfunctioning one- we bought the extended warranty on it) the girl that answered said "We can give you store credit, but no cash refunds. Everybody that bought them just before Sandy are trying to return them now that they don't need them". Just another bit of idiocy. I guess instead of keeping them for upcoming winter storms, next years hurricane season and the inevitable summer power outages, they are content returning to being "Sheeple". :nuts: Hopefully when we go to do the exchange, we can get a deal on the "opened box" returned ones.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

In 1976( a lifetime ago) i was in the 6th grade and where i lived at in Arkansas got hit with snow and ice, thinking it was the day after Christmas or so...we lived in the boonies so yep we lost power, in fact the lines went down...
I lived with my Aunt and Uncle and to this day i remember them just carrying on with life...there was no whining...
We had a kerosene lamp that was used but only when needed, all food was taken from the Fridge and went in to coolers and set outside to keep it cold... We did have propane and one little stove so it was lit for some heat, but since the house was old you could see outside under the windows,it never got really got warm... We didn't get power back till after the new year, but still you did what you had to do...
I know the folks are having a hard time but come on and try to help yourselves abit.. at least try.... and for pity sake quit whining about the cellphones and such... So grateful i grew up with folks that new how to take care of themselves in any situtation... and no we didn't have money, we were dirt poor.. Guess i am just frustrated at how some of these people are acting ,yep i am very frustrated...


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't believe the ignorance of these people. I read where people were throwing eggs at the utility people. On one hand they are throwing eggs and the other bitching about no food. They claim they have no way to cook, have they never heard of a camp fire.....good lord there is scrap lumber every where.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

people don't think it can happen to them.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I am having a hard time with some of the people we deal with on the East Coast. One guy talked about trying to go the Home Depot as the storm hit NJ. There was no power so the store was shut down. Actually it shut down due to wind and water rising. His family had no preps and no plan other than go to McDonalds. Biggest complaint was that Starbucks was closed. 

As for turning away help, they are as stupid as they can get. I had a facility on the coast years ago and the unions showed us. They struck our plant and eventually shut it down. The former workers were celebrating the plant shut down until our trucks rolled in to dismantle the equipment for transport to Texas. They showed us. GB


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know about making sure to buy american but I will make sure to buy NON union. Get better stuff at less cost that way.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> they are content returning to being "Sheeple".


bahramthered, that's the point most of us are making. People will go back to their lives assuming nothing else will happen and the stores, Starbucks and McDonalds will always be there to keep them covered, till something else comes along, then they will be back on the news crying because they don't know what to do.

I am like Rainy13, I grew up in the same era, out in the country. If power was lost from a storm, you did what it took to get through. Of course out where we lived, people had woodstoves either in their living room or old cookstoves still in their kitchens (I love wood cookstoves). During 1980, I was 13, we got a massive Arctic front that moved in, iced us up and then dumped tons of snow on us. We usually do not get those kinds of winters (ours are wet and windy), and the whole region was locked up in ice. No power...

I remember just pumping oil into the furnace (it was a simple oil furnace they do not take electricity), light a match and throw it in for heat, then go into the kitchen, get a fire going in the old cookstove (was used for these times) and made dinner, or boiled bath water. Power outage lasted about three weeks where we were at, and things were ok. Went through a lot of candles, and my brothers had to hike into town to get more, but of course they loved it.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

We need to try to teach them one person at a time


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

artman556 said:


> We need to try to teach them one person at a time


Agreed. Teaching a family one at a time matters!


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

artman556 said:


> We need to try to teach them one person at a time


Well with the size of NYC and Jersey that will take longer than we probably have until the SHTF... LOL... My point of view is, if anyone wants to learn GREAT! If they want to depend upon aid the next time then they are just sheeple... It is pitiful IMO.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

We just caught a news cast of the affected area. What sucks is that anyone not prepared are now affecting the towns that werent even hit by overrunning the cell phone towers, grocery stores and gas stations. So many people needing additional supplies are cutting into neighboring towns, which is now on a 10gal a day limit of fuel. Just think of how many Sheeple are trying to upload YouTube videos of how awful it is to be without. Yeh, that's a great way to help yourself. Lol! Before Sandy hit, we watched some interviews of people in homes that lived on the beach. Some refused to leave! They said that its not gotten that bad before. I wonder if the woman with 3 young children still thinks that? Or the woman that says she was prepared, but not storing water, because city water has never shut off before. Wonder how she's doing with all that polluted tap water now? It reminds me of the V8 commercials where they smack them in the forehead.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

DJgang said:


> And I realize there may have been folks who didn't have a mean of transportation to leave....but start walking! When they started saying last week it's gonna be bad and stores started shutting down and you saw people leaving, why didn't you get the hell out too?
> 
> It's bad. Plenty plenty of time to move or leave. It's not like some unplanned mishap just happened.
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder if the fools turned away non union truckers as well?
hope they like being hungry in the dark!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Guess what! Same thing just happened to Baptist Associations. Waiting to get in NJ to help FEED people!!! OMG!!!

I'll see if I can find out more! What in the world is wrong!!!!

This is from someone's status update on FB


> Can you believe it? Our Morgan Baptist Association Feeding Unit, along with several other associations, spent the night in Virginia waiting to head to New Jersey to help the millions who need food. Today they are on their way home because the unions will not release the food to the Red Cross for the SBC teams to prepare for the victims of Hurricane Sandy. Can you say INSANE?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

it's amazing to me how so many people expect things to conform to them; that everything should be as they want it to be. Hopefully some good will come out of this, some families will come to the realization that "never again" and they will be prepared for next time regardless of what happens. Those are the people I'd really like to help, the one's who refuse to accept any personal accountability and think they have some kind of right to dictate to others "how it should be"... yeahhhhh not so much.

Even better is if there's some families out there who are watching the chaos outside while hunkered down and eating well, drinking clean water and able to defend themselves if necessary because they came to the conclusion prior to this that being prepared is the responsible thing to do for self and family.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> **On a side note I called the store to see when they were supposed to get more generators in (to replace my malfunctioning one- we bought the extended warranty on it) the girl that answered said "We can give you store credit, but no cash refunds. Everybody that bought them just before Sandy are trying to return them now that they don't need them". Just another bit of idiocy. I guess instead of keeping them for upcoming winter storms, next years hurricane season and the inevitable summer power outages, they are content returning to being "Sheeple". :nuts: Hopefully when we go to do the exchange, we can get a deal on the "opened box" returned ones.


 I can't believe I quoted myself 

Went out this morning to exchange the generator, sure enough there was a line of folks returning theirs in unopened boxes trying to get their money back. :brickwall: While we were there we asked one of the young men about ordering a larger one, he said we could not do that but he could give us a rain check for the sale price. When he walked away to get the paper work for that another customer handed my Hubby a coupon for the generator we wanted. So we will be getting this generator for $289. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/engine...ators/generator-212cc-28003000-epa-69729.html


----------



## lilmama (Nov 13, 2010)

My grandfather in law said he was watching the news. He said there were people complaining about it being cold...while standing in the middle of downed trees. He just shook his head and said some people have no common sense.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

This morning it was announced that 30,000-40,000 are homeless because of Sandy. 200,000 have applied for FEMA assistance. FEMA is trying to bring in trailers for temp housing, it will be interesting to see if New Jersey and New York won't allow the trailers because of building codes.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I wouldn't even send anything to NJ let do for themselves they wanna be so damn picky. Turning down any help just blows my mind. Let NJ deal with NJ nobody else should have to. Surely anyone with a brain has left that state already and recieved help if they needed it. Ta heck with the rest of em. Let em eat cake, if they haven't any bread.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I guess that means federal aid can be forgotten about. The guy writing the check probably does not belong to a Union.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*"I need power to breathe,'' he said. "Right now all I can do is...*

"I need power to breathe,'' he said.

"Right now all I can do is sit outside my house and pray that they bring us a generator.''

A direct quote from this story:
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/running_into_brick_wall_O7eD7uSm23n0BLdYhMz9eJ/0

Oh, and here's another one:
"They're looting cars all over the place," Morgan said. "This is New York City. *They have to help us*." [emphasis mine].

You can read the article here: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/when_are_we_gonna_get_some_ing_help_T35TrXo1FCdu7YRBmQkQ8L


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*They turn away non-union workers...*

but they don't have the cajones to turn away the United States Marines!

oh, and the Navy, too. :teehee:

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/queens/the_marines_have_landed_ClmNWXOqmaGYS967gz5YcJ


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I"m sure the troops dont really mind being there having been a troop stuff like that feels good. Just let the ***tards throw an egg or fire a shot at the marines. Talk about cleaning up  Still with all the idiocy going on I"m not sure yet that they deserve help. The whole turning away non unions, and throwing a party (marathon) in the middle of this is just mind boggling I can't get over it. How much ya wanna be bloomberg hasnt even been chilly and hasn't ever know even mild hunger in his life. Somebody oughta drag him DOWN town and make him stay there a few days.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*Guardsmen tossed out of armory - for Victoria's Secret Show*

Oooh, here's another interesting one, The NY Post is hopping!

Hurricane-relief Guardsmen tossed out of armory - for Victoria's Secret show

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/military_helpers_stripped_mLCcBppGJPy9IMwjH2ZgCN

This whole mess is incredible! If Bloomberg doesn't get voted out over his mis-management of this whole fiasco, I wash my hands of the lot of them.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I read today that the Alabama crew were not turned around. This wasn't true. And it was published by the power company in Alabama that sent them.
On another note, someone's mentioned that people were cold and there was wood right there.. Egads! I have seen some dumb stuff going on. One person posted looking for "seasoned" firewood. Really?
You have NO power for a week, trees laying all over the place and your looking for wood? 
Wait it gets better...
Someone else said they opened their home to a few friends. They got to feeling " blessed" to have been fortunate and started empty cabinets of food to donate. BUT all those cans had expired!!! He had to throw them all away. 
Better still were the other 3 idiots that did the same. And the 1 NWO that said you shouldn't stock pile food when other people can't do that. (they're less fortunate), so I should suffer? 
I am following friends and family as many have been hit hard by the storm. 
But I can't believe that some people are this naive. Please, say it isn't so....


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just heard from my aunts living on Long Island. It seems that even though they prepped after the last storm they still ran out of fire wood. My cousins' husbands and my uncle got out their chain saws and helped clear the streets in their neighborhoods and loaded up their trucks with wood to use. Of course any trees on power lines were left for the crews to remove. Safety first. This was all relayed via email when my aunt found a wifi signal at a local coffeehouse that happen to be open.

Not all the people hit by the storm are idiots.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Just heard from my aunts living on Long Island. It seems that even though they prepped after the last storm they still ran out of fire wood. My cousins' husbands and my uncle got out their chain saws and helped clear the streets in their neighborhoods and loaded up their trucks with wood to use. Of course any trees on power lines were left for the crews to remove. Safety first. This was all relayed via email when my aunt found a wifi signal at a local coffeehouse that happen to be open.
> 
> Not all the people hit by the storm are idiots.


No, they aren't. I agree. 
But this group sure was..
I didn't mean to offend anyone. I have family still living there in some of jersey hardest hit area.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

The point of this thread is that we are all trying to avoid being the people sitting on their rears waiting for "them" to bring us water, food, generators, fuel, etc.

If you guys want to continue the Union vs. non Union debate, go start a thread in the politics forum.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> The point of this thread is that we are all trying to avoid being the people sitting on their rears waiting for "them" to bring us water, food, generators, fuel, etc.
> 
> If you guys want to continue the Union vs. non Union debate, go start a thread in the politics forum.


You are of course correct Ezmerelda I cease and desist I promise. :sssh:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Darwin*



cengasser said:


> I read today that the Alabama crew were not turned around. This wasn't true. And it was published by the power company in Alabama that sent them.
> On another note, someone's mentioned that people were cold and there was wood right there.. Egads! I have seen some dumb stuff going on. One person posted looking for "seasoned" firewood. Really?
> You have NO power for a week, trees laying all over the place and your looking for wood?
> Wait it gets better...
> ...


Maybe Darwin was on to somthing !


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Ezmerelda said:


> The point of this thread is that we are all trying to avoid being the people sitting on their rears waiting for "them" to bring us water, food, generators, fuel, etc.
> 
> If you guys want to continue the Union vs. non Union debate, go start a thread in the politics forum.


Agreed. Sorry I asked for info about something everyone was badmouthing in this thread.

I zip my lip.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> If you guys want to continue the Union vs. non Union debate, go start a thread in the politics forum.


You read my mind. 

Here is the new thread. Although I put it in Chit-Chat.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f26/union-vs-non-union-14825/


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

A downed tree is another firewood opportunity around these parts! Even an outside bonfire is better than nothing if you had no inside fireplace or woodstove (some houses just don't). For those who do not have anything other than electric or gas heaters, I feel bad for them, it really stinks when powers out and it gets cold, been there before.


----------

